# IUI-South Yorkshire- Advice and support?



## loubloo (Dec 17, 2012)

My Partner and I live in South Yorkshire and have been turned down by the NHS as our PCT says that we have to have 6 rounds of IUI before we can look at IVF.
So, we are looking at self-funding IUI.
The savings are in place but Jessops, our local clinic have said that we have to have a referral from our GP. This can be done but will honestly take a lifetime to get done despite having the 21 day progesterone already done.
So our questions are; is there another way out there? Are there private clinics which could speed the whole process? Funds arent huge but we really want to get on with things.
We are willing to travel
Thanks so much


----------



## single.mummy (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi
Why will the GP referral take so long? Is there not a friendly GP you could request it from?
We are in Manchester and had to have a GP referral to MFS. They have been great and I would highly recommend them but I am not sure they could speed up the process for you, unfortunately it can be quiet a lengthy process, you need to have a consultation with the clinic, blood tests and many recommend a session of counselling (though I do not know whether it is compulsory). You will then need to be matched with a donor and that will be dependent on availability.
Sorry I cannot be any more positive on the time front, but I would try and get booked in with your GP ASAP so you can get the ball rolling, maybe ring the clinic and ask them which blood tests they require and get them done at your GPs at the same time as your referrral to reduce your time further.
Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Monkey07 (Jul 8, 2012)

We didn't need a GP referral, but then we did use a private clinic so maybe that's why? We did however use our GP for as many of the blood tests as possible to speed things up and keep costs down  it is a slow process I'm afraid, like the poster before said we needed a consultation, matching and counselling before we got the definite go ahead, but it is so worth it so hold on in there xx


----------



## Monkey07 (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh and the reason we used a private clinic was that, even with travel costs, the private clinic worked out cheaper than self-funding at our local fertility unit in the main hospital... So yes, deffo look around and get some rough prices xx


----------



## loubloo (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks folks for your replies.
The GP who has been helping us is VERY popular and we cant get in to see her for a month then there is the usual time taken for the referral to work its way from the Doc to the secretary and on to a clinic etc.
We have had a Rubella blood test done and a 21 day progesterone just done too so on the way where that is concerned.
We are worried that my OH has ovulation issues so obviously we need to look at that as well. She had an ovary removed in 2009 but apparently that makes no difference to conception.
I have contacted MFC to as for costs. Personally,I would like to go to a private clinic but I think costs may prevent.
Any advice always welcome and thanks again

Louise


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey Loubloo - I have one ovary too but had no trouble with ovulation & when I came to do IVF I had a really good antral follicle count (gives an idea of how many eggs you'll produce) & a good number of eggs  - I think it was 8. We went to our NHS clinic for IUI's but a private one for IVF as it was cheaper. Have you considered egg sharing as part of an IVF cycle? Really helps keep costs down & potentially makes someone else's dream come true. Best of luck x


----------



## loubloo (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi
Well thats a confidence builder thank you. We appreciate what you say.
Can anyone recommend a private clinic? My friend used Man Not Included (?) but it doesnt seem to exist any more.
Thanks ever so
Lou


----------



## loubloo (Dec 17, 2012)

Looks like we are going to try Manchester Fertility Clinic
Prices seem ok so worth a shot I guess


----------



## Schnoodle (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Hun,

There is CARE in sheffield, they are at nether edge, also professor Ti C Li who does private work at thornburry but also works out of jessops acu. 

Thy are the only ones in South Yorkshire I think 

Hope that helps xxx


----------

